# When looking for homes for your puppies



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

what do you as a breeder look for in the homes? I thought I'd ask the reverse of what to look for in a breeder as there are two sides to every story.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I guess I'm blessed, but for the most part, the type of people who contact me looking for Standard Poodles tend to be: financially secure, thoughtful, well educated, and athletic/outdoorsy. You couldn't ask for better buyers. 

When someone wants to buy a puppy from me, we talk on the phone first. Then, if I think they would be a good potential buyer, I ask that they come to my house for a meet and greet. This usually happens months before a breeding even occurs. We visit for about an hour in my home. They get to spend time with my dogs and I talk about Poodles (you know how I can go on  ) and I answer questions. I want to make sure that they know what they are getting into if they have never had Poodles before. Then we go out either to the park to throw the frisbee or on a short hike (God bless Boulder) so that they can see my dogs off leash and in public. I want them to see how my dogs behave around strangers and strange dogs. 

Only once have I ever told a potential buyer after one of these visits that I could not sell them a puppy. It was a very nice family with a lovely 4 yr old daughter and a seriously active 2 yr old boy. I'm hugely tolerant of children, but they spent their whole meet and greet chasing the 2 yr old around trying to keep him from ripping apart my house. I told them that the last thing they needed right now was another thing to have to watch out for and that a puppy would make their lives a living hell. I suggested getting an older dog from rescue or waiting a couple of years until their son was older.

Another time a buyer came looking like 40 miles of bad road. She was a pro-groomer and wanted to get into showing dogs. I thought I was just being a snob when I was put off by her appearance and.... well..... lack of education. In hind sight, I should have followed my gut because it all went south. She is the only person I've ever had to go and get a puppy back from. Sometimes you can tell a book by its cover.

Some people don't pass the phone interview. Things that will not get you invited to a meet and greet:

1. Telling me that you want to breed Poodles, especially if you want to breed them to your Goldens.

2. Telling me that you don't have time to go to obedience classes.

3. Telling me that you have a destructive dog at home and that you want another dog to keep him busy.

4. Telling me that you want to get into showing dogs to improve your self esteem. (I swear this is true!)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I take you've gotten all those 1-4 lists on the phone before, Carol? I think your method of getting to know people for your dogs is great  what was so horrible that happened to make you have to retrieve the puppy? Did the experience make you more careful about your screening process?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I take you've gotten all those 1-4 lists on the phone before, Carol? I think your method of getting to know people for your dogs is great  what was so horrible that happened to make you have to retrieve the puppy? Did the experience make you more careful about your screening process?


It was my very first litter. I sold her a show puppy on co-ownership. I agreed to let her make payments (I would not do this again). She did not show up to a local show where she was supposed to spend time with my pro-handler looking at pre-show grooming. Then she missed her 1st payment and stopped returning my phone calls.

I was completely freaked out because this woman had one of my puppies out there with full registration. I told her that I was coming to her grooming shop at a certain time on a certain date. I would be fully refunding the money that she had already given me but.... if she did not hand over the puppy and all his paperwork, I was going to call the police. Funny. She returned my phone all that night. I got the dog back the next day.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow. o_o That's was scary, I would have been a mess if someone did that, what nerve do people have? Do they seriously think they can get away with things like that? So I take it he was returned safely then, did you rehome him?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Wow. o_o That's was scary, I would have been a mess if someone did that, what nerve do people have? Do they seriously think they can get away with things like that? So I take it he was returned safely then, did you rehome him?


He was pick puppy. I had kept his sister, but I placed her when he came back to me. I grew him out and then by age 7-8 months I decided that he was not what I wanted to move forward with. Although he was very pretty, he was a pacer and I value sound movement in a Poodle. I also didn't love the overall temperaments in the litter; they were a bit too aloof for my tastes. Ultimately I placed him in a pet home. I'm very picky and really, a stud dog needs to be as close to perfect as possible.

You can see a couple of pictures of him on my web site under "Poodle Family Album." His name is Flash. There are a couple of pictures of him up on Green Mountain and one of him in the water at Coot Lake.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Im interested to see what the breeders post here! 

To some people, i might not be the best buyer by the standards. I dont own a house, i rent an apartment, im not married (its just me), financial situation is OK (but not majorly secure), ive only ever owned 1 dog. 

Once i talk to breeders though i explain that my dog will get more exercise in my apartment then just throwing them out into a yard (walks, dog park, hikes, etc). I can completely focus myself on my pets. I LOVE classes and fully intend to get into dog sports. I work at a vets (discount!). The dog i have is perfect!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Cbrand - thanks so much for volunteering to participate in this thread !!!

I always love to hear both sides of the story since that way everybody can understand each other better and see where are some "fears" coming from and with a GOOD reason. Sometimes when we just put down our opinion it is assumed that it is just an opinion and it actually is a "story" that came with very traumatic experience :smow:

That was a pure nightmare that happened to you with that almost kidnapped puppy :scared: !!!! I also agree about not giving a puppy to a home with undisciplined and rowdy children - no matter how old they are LOL - I think that one can see a LOT by observing children in a family. If parents are not able to have a charge over their own kids - than how they think they will be able to train and take care of demanding breed such as a poodle ???!!!! On the other hand - combination of loving and calm kids with a puppy is some of the most rewarding relationships for both dogs and kids 

*I have one question *- how do you define an "aloof" puppy ? What are the most obvious traits ??? And in what environment that puppy will not thrive ?What is the "best match" for such a puppy ???

Thanks


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I also have a question. How do you determine someone's financial security? What one person views security another might not. How can you label something like that? I'm going to be doing my own dog grooming so obviously that's not even an issue but there are a lot of people that might not think I have enough income or even time to own one of their dogs because we have a one income family and have young children.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm considered someone with OUT financial security because I'm a college student with a part time job ((That I save every penny from xD)) and I still live with my parents ((until I graduate))

Alot of breeders won't even respond to my emails when I tell them how old I am
because I don't have a "stable" job ((I only have a part time job to buy myself things...my mom pays for everything else v.v; I'm spoiled)) 
I had one breeder tell me that I'm to young to have a dog of my own AND I don't have a secure job
she was very rude about it


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> I'm considered someone with OUT financial security because I'm a college student with a part time job ((That I save every penny from xD)) and I still live with my parents ((until I graduate))
> 
> Alot of breeders won't even respond to my emails when I tell them how old I am
> because I don't have a "stable" job ((I only have a part time job to buy myself things...my mom pays for everything else v.v; I'm spoiled))
> ...


It's really unfair for someone to pass judgement without knowing the person and fully knowing their situation.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I could understand though
every single ad on our local classifieds says something like
"We got a puppy then lost our job" or they realized it was more expensive then they thought
so I can understand NEEDING a financially secure home
((I'd call it a home where an income was coming in, I personally don't think the amount coming in matters as long as its enough to own a dog on)) 
=]]


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Those are unforseen circumstances that could and do happen to anyone. You can't predict the future when it comes to jobs. People have been laid off after serving a company faithfully for 20 years. I don't ever believe that a job is 100% secure unless you have a contract that will pay you if you have to be let go.

A lot of those ads are just excuses to get rid of the dog though but in this economy I could see it happening more and more. Which is probably why breeders should cut back on how much they are breeding because if they have an income security criteria for pet homes, now isn't a good time to need plentiful pet homes.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

of course some of them may have lost their jobs which can't be foreseen
but I'd put money down over half of them never thought of how expensive a dog can be
I'm pretty lucky that I don't have to pay for anything else other than my dog and the upkeep of her, alot of people aren't that lucky


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I also have a question. How do you determine someone's financial security? What one person views security another might not. How can you label something like that? I'm going to be doing my own dog grooming so obviously that's not even an issue but there are a lot of people that might not think I have enough income or even time to own one of their dogs because we have a one income family and have young children.


I think in someways people who are financially well off self select me as a breeder. Lets face it.... my dogs are expensive and I don't take payments or credit cards. Right off the bat, someone would have to be able to write me a check. This means that they have the disposable income to do so or they were able to save the money. 

Poodles are expensive dogs to own. Most people don't groom their own dogs and in our area in costs at least $75 to groom a Standard. It is important to me that a family can bare that expense. I also want to be sure that families can afford training, boarding and medical costs in the future.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

KPoos said:


> A lot of those ads are just excuses to get rid of the dog though but in this economy I could see it happening more and more. Which is probably why breeders should cut back on how much they are breeding because if they have an income security criteria for pet homes, now isn't a good time to need plentiful pet homes.


Funny thing there.... 

In our area most good breeders did not breed this year because they were worried about the economy. They were afraid that they would not be able to sell puppies.

Nothing could be further from the truth. I could have sold 3-4 full litters this year. There just aren't any puppies on the ground and I'm sending buyers out of state. I think that people are hunkering down. Instead of taking that expensive vacation, they are looking to stay home. What better time to get a dog?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah and if you can't take a vacation anyway, why not own a dog?LOL Once you get one the chances of going away on a vacation lessen considerably.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

"Nothing could be further from the truth. I could have sold 3-4 full litters this year. There just aren't any puppies on the ground and I'm sending buyers out of state."
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It is not the case here in CA - but we have many more poodle breeders here ...

A lot of them have puppies of great quality that are still looking for homes even at half price...

*Cbrand *- I know that you mean well when you direct people "out of state" - but many take your information as "recommendation" and I think they do not than do thorough research and ask a lot of questions that should be asked. It is especially tricky for a "pet" buyer who might end up with "not " the best deal. I mean this in the MOST FRIENDLY WAY . Just the thought... I know I respect your insights !!!! I am just afraid that some might go to "listed" breeders without doing their "due diligence" *sigh..


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> > It is not the case here in CA - but we have many more poodle breeders here ...
> ...


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OK :behindsofa:- PM it is ... *sigh...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I think in someways people who are financially well off self select me as a breeder. Lets face it.... my dogs are expensive and I don't take payments or credit cards. Right off the bat, someone would have to be able to write me a check. This means that they have the disposable income to do so or they were able to save the money.
> 
> Poodles are expensive dogs to own. Most people don't groom their own dogs and in our area in costs at least $75 to groom a Standard. It is important to me that a family can bare that expense. I also want to be sure that families can afford training, boarding and medical costs in the future.


Yeah, poodles are expensive to buy and to own. I'm currently putting half of my tips every pay period in a little box labeled 'Poodle Fund' so I'll be able to pay for my dog in cash next year hopefully (or a large chunk paid for.) And I'm a groomer so that won't be a problem for me.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats what I did
I saved for Elphie, it makes me love her just a little bit more
everytime I get upset with her I think of all the dirty loud little kids I put up with every summer to get her and keep her and it makes me less upset v.v;


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> It is not the case here in CA - but we have many more poodle breeders here ...
> 
> A lot of them have puppies of great quality that are still looking for homes even at half price...


What an interesting thread! We are a testament to how you just 'never know.' We bought our dog with Dh working from home for nearly two years. The next month he was laid off.  Bella was supposed to be his buddy while he worked now she's stuck home alone often as I'm playing "Mom's Taxi." LUCKILY he did find some temporary work soon after that pays nearly as well but not at home, but we really just don't know. We're hopeful. 

I check Bella's breeders' site from time to time and she still has some puppies from when we got Bella. I have to admit I'm curious if the price has gone down! LOL.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I would think a good reference from your vet would be required. To give a history of how well you've taken care of your dog. And if you don't plan to groom your poodle yourself, that you've researched the cost of grooming locally and are prepared to have her groomed regularly.


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

I would be interested in a list of potential buyer good points to look for, and bad points. An friend of mine has a questionare she sends to her potential buyers before she will even consider selling one of her puppies. I'm just curious how you weigh all of these out. What is a definite strike for someone. I am just curious because I do eventually plan to breed my toys. But, I am very nervous because I hear about some of the horror stories.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I think it is more difficult to be the breeder choosing good homes that it is to be the buyer looking for the right puppy. There are so many unknowns and even with all the information requested you cannot be 100% sure that nothing will change or that an unscrupulous vet won't lie to help a client. We will want our puppies to go to the best homes and the have the right match for their personalities. That puts the burden on us to make sure that this happens. 

I think a list of qualities one is looking for in a pet owner goes a long way to achieving this but I also believe one has to go somewhat with their gut as well. A potential buyer may answer all the questions correctly but you may not have a good feeling about them. Dianne and I wouldn't sell to that person. On the other hand, as mentioned earlier, a potential buyer may not answer questions in a way that is preferred but there are many things to be considered. Have they owned a pet before? If not, there can't even be a vet check. But, I wouldn't totally discount this person as a potential buyer. Again, there is a certain amount of instinct that one has to use too. It is on us to research our buyers before making a decision.

However, if we were talking about a show prospect, the qualifications would be very rigid and for good reason._


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

wishpoo said:


> OK :behindsofa:- PM it is ... *sigh...


lmao WISHPOO you are too funny


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _I think it is more difficult to be the breeder choosing good homes that it is to be the buyer looking for the right puppy. There are so many unknowns and even with all the information requested you cannot be 100% sure that nothing will change or that an unscrupulous vet won't lie to help a client. We will want our puppies to go to the best homes and the have the right match for their personalities. That puts the burden on us to make sure that this happens.
> 
> I think a list of qualities one is looking for in a pet owner goes a long way to achieving this but I also believe one has to go somewhat with their gut as well. A potential buyer may answer all the questions correctly but you may not have a good feeling about them. Dianne and I wouldn't sell to that person. On the other hand, as mentioned earlier, a potential buyer may not answer questions in a way that is preferred but there are many things to be considered. Have they owned a pet before? If not, there can't even be a vet check. But, I wouldn't totally discount this person as a potential buyer. Again, there is a certain amount of instinct that one has to use too. It is on us to research our buyers before making a decision.
> 
> However, if we were talking about a show prospect, the qualifications would be very rigid and for good reason._


You are VERY right! I have been on both ends many times and finding the right "puppy homes" is tougher then picking the right puppy.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Agree 100% stars ! I check references and sometimes folks are not so truthfull I agree with spoospirit if they cannot be checked out than they are off the list ....Gut feeling or no.... Poodles are expensive to own whether or not you do your own grooming... Just look at all the grooming questions on here and the amount of money everyone is spending on supplies bare minimum...They need a good quality food and they need to be able to have a place to play and run .IMHO.. I like to have pics of the house and yard ....Proof of spay and nueter if you have other dogs.....Just ot name a few...


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _I think a list of qualities one is looking for in a pet owner goes a long way to achieving this but I also believe one has to go somewhat with their gut as well. A potential buyer may answer all the questions correctly but you may not have a good feeling about them._


Totally agreed. With the two PWD litters we have had we go on gut and lifestyle. And we've been right so far with everyone! Our first litter is now 11 and all are in their original homes, our second litter is 7 and they're also all still in their homes.

The reality is gut instinct and personal interactions have to count more than circumstances, because circumstances change. We sold my favourite girl out of our first litter to a young couple with a great income, husband worked from home, etc. Within a year he had been diagnosed with a very rare lung cancer (he was a non smoker) and died, leaving his wife and pup behind. She kept the dog though and still has her today with her second husband and children. So although their circumstances changed drastically, that puppy still went to the right home. She brought the husband a lot of joy before he passed.

As a side note, I cried when my mom told me we were keeping Sam and not my favourite girl out of that litter. But of course she went on to fill an important role in that family during a very difficult and sad time, so it all worked out as it was meant to be.


----------

